# Gender Scan Wrong(Ultrasound Update Pg7)????



## Arielle

I had my scan at 20 weeks and they told me I was having a little boy...
And I clearly saw the little boy parts..

So, now at 30 weeks, I had to go to Labor&Delivery for bleeding.
Everything is fine, and he does the ultrasound.. he asks me if I know what Im having.. of course I say boy.. he asks me "who told you that?" then he shows me the baby's parts and tells me that he see's girl parts. ???

Im so confused...
I mean I clearly, clearly saw boy parts the first time. Got the picture to prove it.. and today.. I didnt see it anymore.


What do you guys think?


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Did you see 3 lines today? I'd probably go get a gender scan at a private place to find out for sure!


----------



## Arielle

WhosThatGirl said:


> Did you see 3 lines today? I'd probably go get a gender scan at a private place to find out for sure!

Finacially, we really dont need to spend $150 on an ultrasound.

And Yes!, I saw the three lines. I did not see any boy parts!! 

But when I got home i looked at my 20 week ultrasound and I clearly saw his(or her) penis.

Im so confused. Really upset about this. I would love to have a girl yes, but I have gotten used to the idea of having a little boy, a little brother for my son.

Im so used to saying "the boys" already.Not to mention the nursery, clothes, everything is coordinated for a boy!


----------



## Racheltn

oh wow..I couldn't imagine what that must be like..But maybe the boy parts you thought you saw was possibly the umbilical chord? because that happens sometimes where its between babies legs and they get it mixed up for boy parts 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
*Last fetal measurement Ultra sound 02/12/2010
Hopefully my little man will make his arrival by his EDD 02/20/2010*


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i dont think it could be the cord because when i saw my boys parts it was mostly scrotum and small penis and we saw the cord which looks almost clear on the ultrasoundso they arent easily mixed up

I dont know what to say hun :hugs: All i can suggest is another scan but beleive me, i get that money is hard


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Sometimes even at 20 weeks a little girl can have an enlarged clitoris...that's what my sonographer told me anyway. 

Now I'm freaking out! We have seen my wee man's winky twice but at the last u/s he wouldn't cooperate to check again! What if he's a girl?!?


----------



## Arielle

Im freakin out too!
Im kinda trusting the first ultrasound tech the most.. because i have physical proof of it..I have the picture.

Im going to get another one done at the regular doctors office, and if they say boy, I will leave it alone. If they say girl.. im gonna have to pay up for the 3d ultrasound


----------



## blondeNklutzi

There are some reasonably priced 3d places, just have a look around!


----------



## Racheltn

Honestly I don't think it's worth paying for another scan..if the three lines are clearly there it's obviously a girl..I know it's hard to know that your little boy you've been thinking about is now a little girl..but I mean,this is what you were blessed with..So no point of wasting money to only find out what you already know.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
*Last fetal measurement Ultra sound 02/12/2010
Hopefully my little man will make his arrival by his EDD 02/20/2010*


----------



## Racheltn

..I would trust the one that was done at 30 wks..because baby is more developed at 30 weeks than 20, and that is true..at that stage a lil girl can have a enlarged clit

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
*Last fetal measurement Ultra sound 02/12/2010
Hopefully my little man will make his arrival by his EDD 02/20/2010*


----------



## lilmama

That sucks you have to go through that! Hopefully you find out for sure or just wait and see what gender comes out! I've heard of girls getting mistaken for boys often happened to my mom twice and came out girls.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I do agree with others, I would trust the later on scan if I was going to trust either. But honestly I'd have to get another opinion at this point before I trusted either! It could have been the cord at 20 weeks, or swollen girl bits. Can you share the 20 week picture with us so we can get a look?


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

3 white lines can only be a girl, so if at 30 weeks you see them, its pretty definite!!! Things can be mistaken for boy bits, but there's nowt that can hide the girl bits as its her pubic bone


----------



## Sparky0207

I would go with the later scan personally as the image would have been much clearer.

Im in a similar situation - was told it was 100% definitely a boy, shown his bits etc only to be told later on it was 'almost certainly' a girl. We even had a 4d to try and find out but the naughty baby had its legs crossed the entire time! embrace team yellow hun! Not long now til you get to meet him or her anyway xxx


----------



## debjolin

I think you should just wait until bubs is here. I wouldnt be spending money on scans at this stage. I personally would go with latest scan. xx


----------



## AimeeM

I agree that girls parts can be very swollen and can look like boy parts. I would most certainly trust the later scan as the baby is more developed xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Maybe go bk to the first place and ask for a re-scan, if they assured you it was a boy? although i know most places won't give you a guarantee xx


----------



## hannahR

Stay on team yellow now and wait for the surprise!! You havent got too long to wait..it will be exciting! xx


----------



## star.86

omg im soooo scared that this will happen to me, iv got pink everything for my girl if she was actually a boy id be screwed


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

star.86 said:


> omg im soooo scared that this will happen to me, iv got pink everything for my girl if she was actually a boy id be screwed

And me! x


----------



## twiggy56

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> star.86 said:
> 
> 
> omg im soooo scared that this will happen to me, iv got pink everything for my girl if she was actually a boy id be screwed
> 
> And me! xClick to expand...

and me! (i was trying so hard not to read this thread coz it freaks me out that iv been told wrong...!!) If i was to pop out a boy he would just have to suffer pink for the first 6 months of his life!! lol

But really hun, i agree with the other ladies...the later scan is going to be the more accurate one, baby is more developed. However if it is going to drive u nuts thinking about it then i would say its worth the money for peace-of-mind! :hugs:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

you could take your blue things back now and swap for neutral colours whilst you've still got time, and maybe a bit of energy, so that boy or girl he/she has got gorge clothes, not stuff you have bought post birth in a panic. however if it is then a boy you may wish you had kept the other stuff. it is a tough call but either way i am sure you will have a gorgeous healthy bundle of joy and you won't mind which gender or which clothes he/she is in! x


----------



## Arielle

I have been so distraught over this whole situation...
I mean I have a nursery with blue and chocolate brown walls with "Baby Derek" painted across..The theme is "my little prince". Since I got home I havent been able to even go in there. We spent so much time..and money on that room ($3, 000! which is why i cant afford a 3d ultrasound my husband would def say no lol)

I am the type of person to personalize everything. We have a frame with his name on it, two chairs with both of the boys names on it, personalized blankets that were expensive in the first place.Blue stroller, "my little prince" bedding with crowns.

Maybe im being dramatic but I mean if its a girl, the things I would have bought would be totally different. I mean even the furniture. I want a pink and white room for her. I would have gone with a different crib. There is this stroller I REALLY wanted, but it was yellow and black more for a girl, so I just got a blue and brown one. :(

I really really really wanted a girl at first. Because I have a son already, and this might be our last one. But I got so used to the idea of having another son, a little brother for Jaylen. I bought him a bear, and named it "baby brother", to help transition him, we pretend to change his diaper and feed him (lol) and he seriously walks around with that thing ALL DAY.

Im sad... because im attached to baby "derek".
and im sad.. because if he is a she.. I didnt get to prepare for my little girl like I wanted too...


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Arielle said:


> I have been so distraught over this whole situation...
> I mean I have a nursery with blue and chocolate brown walls with "Baby Derek" painted across..The theme is "my little prince". Since I got home I havent been able to even go in there.
> 
> I am the type of person to personalize everything. We have a frame with his name on it, two chairs with both of the boys names on it, personalized blankets that were expensive in the first place.Blue stroller, "my little prince" bedding with crowns.
> 
> Maybe im being dramatic but I mean if its a girl, the things I would have bought would be totally different. I mean even the furniture. I want a pink and white room for her. I would have gone with a different crib. There is this stroller I REALLY wanted, but it was yellow and black more for a girl, so I just got a blue and brown one. :(
> 
> I really really really wanted a girl at first. Because I have a son already, and this might be our last one. But I got so used to the idea of having another son, a little brother for Jaylen. I bought him a bear, and named it "baby brother", to help transition him, we pretend to change his diaper and feed him (lol) and he seriously walks around with that thing ALL DAY.

Aww honey, :hug:

In this case, I would pay for a private gender scan (think you can have them most places up until 34 weeks) as it seems you won't rest til you know either way, and that way you can make relevant adjustments, or not, dependent on the outcome. Keep us informed xx


----------



## alibaba24

This happened to me i was told i was having a boy at 17 weeks to find out girl at 20 week scan. She told me at 17 weeks she could see his "3rd leg" but apparently my daughter was just still swollen down there making her look like a he! also if they have the cord between there legs then it can be mistaken. 

xx


----------



## Arielle

WhosThatGirl said:


> I do agree with others, I would trust the later on scan if I was going to trust either. But honestly I'd have to get another opinion at this point before I trusted either! It could have been the cord at 20 weeks, or swollen girl bits. Can you share the 20 week picture with us so we can get a look?

Im going to post the pictures later on today when my husband gets home.
If I get humorous, I might post "my little prince" nursery. its painful :(


----------



## nikkibr

hey, when i had my 20 week scan, i got told that she was 80% sure it was a girl, but the only thing she could see what the ambilical cord kind of inbetween her legs...this could have been what you saw and what confused the sonographer. as your a lot more advanced in pregnancy i would definatley go with what the dr said this time..but i can't imagine now finding out the sex was different! everything i have is suitable for the sex!!! xx


----------



## Rozie_1985

Oh hun, i don't know what to say. I remember in second tri when you found out you were expecting a lil man. You would have loved a little girl because you already have Jaylen. This is my WORST nightmare and its happening on here so much lately! We have been told 3 times he is a he and yet i still don't feel 100% content. You have to have another scan or all you will do is worry and wonder and that will not do you any good! Thinking of you and please keep us updated. xxx


----------



## NuKe

yep ive been told its more likely that a girl is mistaken for a boy due to enlarged clitoris! if you saw the lines, its gonna be a girl hun! :flower:


----------



## Arielle

alibaba24 said:


> This happened to me i was told i was having a boy at 17 weeks to find out girl at 20 week scan. She told me at 17 weeks she could see his "3rd leg" but apparently my daughter was just still swollen down there making her look like a he! also if they have the cord between there legs then it can be mistaken.
> 
> xx

Wow... and your baby is definitely a little girl.

Was the first one really matter-of-fact when they said boy?
Because mine was. She was really confident. She was even explaining it like "here is the scrotum, the penis, his testicles are here, his legs are open, blah blah blah"

And yesterday the doctor was very confident. He didnt say maybe. He was like "do you see these three lines? this is the labia..here is the clitoris, the umbilical cord is here..blah blah blah"

Both seemed very confident, but one of them is wrong lol.
was it like that with you?


----------



## tootsy1987

aww hun i dont know what to say! this petrifies me!!! im with other girls in thinking i would probably either ask for another scan or pay for one if i could but i know that money is tight for pretty much everyone at the minute! try not to worry about the nursery and things, if you LO does turn out to be a girl you could definately incorporate those colours to suit a little girly? just add pink in :) everything can be turned around 

Sending u huge :hugs: :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## alibaba24

Arielle said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> This happened to me i was told i was having a boy at 17 weeks to find out girl at 20 week scan. She told me at 17 weeks she could see his "3rd leg" but apparently my daughter was just still swollen down there making her look like a he! also if they have the cord between there legs then it can be mistaken.
> 
> xx
> 
> Wow... and your baby is definitely a little girl.
> 
> Was the first one really matter-of-fact when they said boy?
> Because mine was. She was really confident. She was even explaining it like "here is the scrotum, the penis, his testicles are here, his legs are open, blah blah blah"
> 
> And yesterday the doctor was very confident. He didnt say maybe. He was like "do you see these three lines? this is the labia..here is the clitoris, the umbilical cord is here..blah blah blah"
> 
> Both seemed very confident, but one of them is wrong lol.
> was it like that with you?Click to expand...

she was very confident within minutes she said "its a boy theres his little 3rd leg" then showed me it on the scan! then at my 20 week scan she said do you know what your having and i said "yes but id like it confirmed" so she said its a girl :wacko::wacko::wacko: i was so shocked! Soooo me being me when she offered a 2nd opinion i agreed all in all at my 20 week scan 3 sonographers checked the sex it may have been 4 actually now i cant remember they kept taking turns lol! the last one who checked said " im very well paid and id bet a years wages thats a girl" they also gave me a pic to take the private place who told me boy...heres the pic....

xx
 



Attached Files:







girl 002.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 282


----------



## Angellicaa

Racheltn said:


> oh wow..I couldn't imagine what that must be like..But maybe the boy parts you thought you saw was possibly the umbilical chord? because that happens sometimes where its between babies legs and they get it mixed up for boy parts
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
> *Last fetal measurement Ultra sound 02/12/2010
> Hopefully my little man will make his arrival by his EDD 02/20/2010*

I agree with this post~* .....wow, you must be kinda excited!!! 

......I went in and I was on team yellow, and the sonographers said that the umbilical cord was right between the legs and actaully showed me!.....Then showed the 'blood-flow circulation' and the blood flow in the cord was flowing right between the legs!!! .....It could have been easily been taken as 'boy parts' ......still not sure what we are having.....I have a 3D/4D ultrasound tomorrow, but we are still going to wait now that I am 30 some weeks!

Wow....maybe you could call the ultrasound department that told you it was a 'boy' first and and tell them you went in for another ultrasound due to bleeding, and then they told you they saw 'girl' parts.....You could always ask if they could 'confirm' the sex of the baby for you?????? 

It does not hurt to ask......otherwise, call a private clinic and tell them your senerio, and maybe they will give you a discount ....(tell them you only want to confirm boy/girl, because it is now driving you crazy, due to the inconsistancies of the ultrasounds....

please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Angellicaa

Do you have a toilet shot of the ultrasound that the Dr said it is a girl?


----------



## littledancer

Hey Hon!!

Sorry you're going through this, it's always a risk with getting to know the sex early on but with a ninety-something percent accuracy rate I know it's pretty rare that they make mistakes!! Can you perhaps call around to some of the stores where you bought your bedding etc. and explain your situation and see if they'll do an exchange?

Best of luck either way hon! It'll be a great story to tell them when they're older ;)


----------



## Arielle

Angellicaa said:


> Do you have a toilet shot of the ultrasound that the Dr said it is a girl?

No I didnt get any pics yesterday..im going to post the boy pics...well whats supposed to be his penis...

My doc would do a regular 2d scan at the office, but they told me boy, and I would prefer to get a private 3d/4d..but honestly what will that do for me? It wont save me any money...even if its confirmed again that he is a she I cant prepare for her because I spent too much money preparing for a HIM!

Im just going to pack a basic outfit..a white onsie, hat, and socks.


----------



## 3boys

oh my goodness that is just terrible. it is my worst nightmare. Now i am completely freaked out that my scan on saturday was wrong and after being told that im having a girl after 3 boys i would be devastated! If i posted the pic of my girls "bits" can anyone have a look and tell me their honest opinion?


----------



## Angellicaa

Arielle, 

I was trying to think of what you could do, if you are in the US, there is always EBAY to auction off the items as a LOT or even craigslist.....

This must be hard for you.....

With my daughter, I bled, and had MANY ultrasounds.....but was not CONVINCED that it was a GIRL until 33 weeks, because my husband has 5 brothers and 1 sister.....so, I was thinking they could have gotten the sex wrong.......but, at 33 some weeks I knew for sure and then I started buying stuff.....

If you could somehow get another ultrasound, it may just give you _*peace of mind*_ and you still have a few more weeks that you could change a few things or exchange things if you have the reciepts.......

Good Luck....I myself, would try to get another ultrasound, but you know what is best for you and your family......


----------



## Arielle

3boys said:


> oh my goodness that is just terrible. it is my worst nightmare. Now i am completely freaked out that my scan on saturday was wrong and after being told that im having a girl after 3 boys i would be devastated! If i posted the pic of my girls "bits" can anyone have a look and tell me their honest opinion?

I dont think you should be scared you had a 3d scan right?


----------



## 3boys

Arielle said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness that is just terrible. it is my worst nightmare. Now i am completely freaked out that my scan on saturday was wrong and after being told that im having a girl after 3 boys i would be devastated! If i posted the pic of my girls "bits" can anyone have a look and tell me their honest opinion?
> 
> I dont think you should be scared you had a 3d scan right?Click to expand...

yep i had a 3d scan and she said she was 100% sure! but so did your doc. How awful for you. It makes you see the attraction of staying on team yellow doesnt it? I dont think i will relax until bubba is here!


----------



## Angellicaa

I see your name choice if it is a girl (Arianna)!!! 

I also have the name *Arianna Rose *or _*Amaya Rose *_that I am trying to decide between.....
if I have a little girl......


----------



## Arielle

Im glad I had the name picked out lol!

I think either Arianna Christine
or Arianna Brooke

or I might spell it Aryanna (i like y's)

I like Amaya too!!. I love simple, but different pretty names.

Im trying not to think of it too much...but I have already looked at some cute girly outfits..its my dream and my nightmare come true lol


----------



## Angellicaa

Arielle said:


> Im glad I had the name picked out lol!
> 
> I think either Arianna Christine
> or Arianna Brooke
> 
> or I might spell it Aryanna (i like y's)
> 
> I like Amaya too!!. I love simple, but different pretty names.
> 
> Im trying not to think of it too much...but I have already looked at some cute girly outfits..its my dream and my nightmare come true lol

Bitter/Sweet...lol

Yes, I had a y in Aryanna too as an option 

Aryanna
Airyanna
Ariyanna
Arianna
Ariana
Aryana

etc.....

Trying to decide what spelling I like best....I am half Italian....so, the name is an Italian name....but I am not sure how I like the spelling, but I do like the y too~*

I do like Ava, and Avanna also as another option, but a friend just told me she is going to name her girl AVANA (AVA).....


----------



## Arielle

oh i didnt know it was Italian!

I thought that it was pretty, and its kinda like my name.

But what do you have picked out for boy..?
Im naming him after dad if he in fact does have a penis!

but i liked Adrian, Jaden


----------



## 3boys

Arielle said:


> oh i didnt know it was Italian!
> 
> I thought that it was pretty, and its kinda like my name.
> 
> But what do you have picked out for boy..?
> Im naming him after dad if he in fact does have a penis!
> 
> but i liked Adrian, Jaden

Both your names are beautiful! I hope things work out whatever way you want them to.


----------



## JessiHD

Oh gosh! I'm having a growth scan next week, I might just check he's still a boy. If its a girl I don't really mind as I can just team up some pick accessories with the blue clothes but I'm so used to calling him Joshua now!


----------



## lynnikins

Hun im a reluctant team Yellow as its too late for me to get a scan now except for medical reasons they dont offer them privately
i was going to get the £79 babybond 2d gender scan but the gas bill came so needed to pay that, at my 20wk ultrasound the sonographer looked all around while checking and went down there to check legs and we saw both thighs and umbilical cord like the picture that has been posted in this thread but she didnt say either way so my husband asked her a few min later and she took the probe back and then said in an offhand way its probably a Boy, but after having ds sit clearly on the probe during his scan and seeing everything he had on offer im sure i didnt see boy bits with this baby so im conviced we are having a girl and DH is convinced we are having a boy, we have a boys name but lack a girls name at the moment and i havent brought anything new for this baby yet lol as we have it all from ds and he had alot of netural clothes for the first months anyway, I will be getting DH to go get something girly for us to put on baby when we come home if its a girl, and im going to buy a pink blanket on the sly to put in my bag to use at the hospital for photos etc... in case its a girl,
im kinda getting into the Team yellow thing now i dont have a choice but secretly im hoping they find a reason to give me a scan so i can have another check


----------



## Arielle

lynnikins said:


> Hun im a reluctant team Yellow as its too late for me to get a scan now except for medical reasons they dont offer them privately
> i was going to get the £79 babybond 2d gender scan but the gas bill came so needed to pay that, at my 20wk ultrasound the sonographer looked all around while checking and went down there to check legs and we saw both thighs and umbilical cord like the picture that has been posted in this thread but she didnt say either way so my husband asked her a few min later and she took the probe back and then said in an offhand way its probably a Boy, but after having ds sit clearly on the probe during his scan and seeing everything he had on offer im sure i didnt see boy bits with this baby so im conviced we are having a girl and DH is convinced we are having a boy, we have a boys name but lack a girls name at the moment and i havent brought anything new for this baby yet lol as we have it all from ds and he had alot of netural clothes for the first months anyway, I will be getting DH to go get something girly for us to put on baby when we come home if its a girl, and im going to buy a pink blanket on the sly to put in my bag to use at the hospital for photos etc... in case its a girl,
> im kinda getting into the Team yellow thing now i dont have a choice but secretly im hoping they find a reason to give me a scan so i can have another check

Lol... you might be right.

Because before he said anything about it being a girl, he had her/him bottom on the screen, and I didnt see any boy parts. He just looked at me and asked me if I saw what he sees.

You dont have that long to go!!. We both are forced into team yellow lol

Ohhh.. if you get a cheap little pink blanket it wont hurt at all, and if you do have a son, just give it to the NICU they are glad to get donations anyway.


----------



## Angellicaa

Arielle said:


> oh i didnt know it was Italian!
> 
> I thought that it was pretty, and its kinda like my name.
> 
> But what do you have picked out for boy..?
> Im naming him after dad if he in fact does have a penis!
> 
> but i liked Adrian, Jaden

WOW...you think ALOT like me!!!!

My list of boys names:

Cayden/Kayden
Aidan/Aidyn (it's my son's middle name though......)
Adrian
Jaden/Jayden/Jaidan
Jordyn/Jordan
Blaise

I am not too sure on a boys name yet....I am looking for something 
unique and non-traditonal~* I have a Kai for a boy now....I love his name, and I am trying to find another unique name....


----------



## Arielle

Angellicaa said:


> Arielle said:
> 
> 
> oh i didnt know it was Italian!
> 
> I thought that it was pretty, and its kinda like my name.
> 
> But what do you have picked out for boy..?
> Im naming him after dad if he in fact does have a penis!
> 
> but i liked Adrian, Jaden
> 
> WOW...you think ALOT like me!!!!
> 
> My list of boys names:
> 
> Cayden/Kayden
> Aidan/Aidyn (it's my son's middle name though......)
> Adrian
> Jaden/Jayden/Jaidan
> Jordyn/Jordan
> Blaise
> 
> I am not too sure on a boys name yet....I am looking for something
> unique and non-traditonal~* I have a Kai for a boy now....I love his name, and I am trying to find another unique name....Click to expand...

My Son's Middle name is Jaylen MAKAI.. it would have been Aidan Makai but my friend picked that name first..

Wow thats weird!!!!

I like different names too! But not weird or ugly!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I was just thinking.... is your nursery baby blue and brown? Because baby blue can be girly especially with some purples and pinks added in. Anything that can be painted that says little prince with the crown can easily be turned to little princess or just pink crowns or whatever. Can you post pics of your nursery? We can help :) I wouldnt trade in any blue stuff just yet. Is LO going to sleep in your room for a while anyway? If so, you have loads of time to change things in the nursery after the birth. Just get a few neutral outfits and maybe mentally work out which blue ones can go for a girl and who knows, you may never need to change a thing. 

I was just staring at my babys toilet shots and i am sure he is a boy but then again that is what you said. This has never concerned me before as i was sure he is a boy by the pics, the babybond sonographer was sure and even my gut told me boy from the start but now i am not so sure. Luckily for me i have done a neutral nursery as no one knows we know the gender. The only gender specific things i have are clothes.


----------



## poppykat

Hope you don't mind me popping in from 2nd trimester.

I had a scan at 17 weeks and got definitely boy...only to be told at 21 weeks he was actually a she!

I will post my 17 week and 21 week toilet shot for you to compare to yours.

I understand how you feel about feeling upset. I have always wanted a girl but when we were told a healthy boy we were so happy. We chose a name for him and he was our son. It has taken us a few weeks to get our head around that he is now a she.

1st picture is 17 week 'boy' and 2nd and 3rd are 21 week girl.

Big hugs xx
 



Attached Files:







Image1-2_edited-2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 528









New toilet shot 111.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 405









New toilet shot 22.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 325


----------



## Angellicaa

poppykat said:


> Hope you don't mind me popping in from 2nd trimester.
> 
> I had a scan at 17 weeks and got definitely boy...only to be told at 21 weeks he was actually a she!
> 
> I will post my 17 week and 21 week toilet shot for you to compare to yours.
> 
> I understand how you feel about feeling upset. I have always wanted a girl but when we were told a healthy boy we were so happy. We chose a name for him and he was our son. It has taken us a few weeks to get our head around that he is now a she.
> 
> 1st picture is 17 week 'boy' and 2nd and 3rd are 21 week girl.
> 
> Big hugs xx

WOW....the 1st pic did look like a boy!.....I guess you never know...


----------



## flutterbywing

poppykat said:


> Hope you don't mind me popping in from 2nd trimester.
> 
> I had a scan at 17 weeks and got definitely boy...only to be told at 21 weeks he was actually a she!
> 
> I will post my 17 week and 21 week toilet shot for you to compare to yours.
> 
> I understand how you feel about feeling upset. I have always wanted a girl but when we were told a healthy boy we were so happy. We chose a name for him and he was our son. It has taken us a few weeks to get our head around that he is now a she.
> 
> 1st picture is 17 week 'boy' and 2nd and 3rd are 21 week girl.
> 
> Big hugs xx

Your 17 week pic is exactly like my 'lil man' at our scan, TBH the sonographer didn't fill me and OH with confidence, she didn't want to tell us, and didn't seem at all bothered, then went on to say it's not accurate, so we weren't sure we believed her anyway, and now I've seen your pic I'm even more unsure, luckily I have boys and girls stuff already so I've only bought 2 packs of babygros and 2 tees and that's it. We have 2 more scans so can double and triple check, lol


----------



## Rozie_1985

My 17 week shot looked nothing like yours, i had 2 tiny dots either side of his penis. 21 weeks was even clearer and no mistaking he was a lil boy. x


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Arielle said:


> Angellicaa said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a toilet shot of the ultrasound that the Dr said it is a girl?
> 
> No I didnt get any pics yesterday..im going to post the boy pics...well whats supposed to be his penis...
> 
> My doc would do a regular 2d scan at the office, but they told me boy, and I would prefer to get a private 3d/4d..but honestly what will that do for me? It wont save me any money...even if its confirmed again that he is a she I cant prepare for her because I spent too much money preparing for a HIM!
> 
> Im just going to pack a basic outfit..a white onsie, hat, and socks.Click to expand...

From what I've read (but maybe its just at an earlier stage) 2d is actually more accurate for gender determination then 3d. I know at my 3d ultrasound to check for gender she switched to 2d. Im looking forward to seeing your "boy" pic!


----------



## saturn73

:shock:

That's crazy! But kind of neat too!


----------



## rocemom

Welcome to the club 
WIth my son I was told for 5 scans he was a girl and on the 6th Boy.
thats why this time I didnt want to know. Im not trusting anyones reading skills this time


----------



## ThisTimePls

4 of my friends have been told incorrectly over the last 2 years! I have been told a girl but would not be suprised at all if a little boy popped out!! xx


----------



## Baby G

EEEKKK!!!! That is scary!!! My doctor made a "guess" at 14 weeks that it was a boy in 4D/2D.. we checked again at 16 weeks in 4D/2D and boy again.... at 18 weeks I had my anatomy scan in 2D with an ultrasound tech.. not my doc.. and he said boy... and at 20 weeks again in 2D/4D they saw boy... and I THINK at 24 weeks we saw boy again in 4D/2D.. So would you ladies say I'm safe??

20 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/eos420/20week.jpg


----------



## Angellicaa

Baby G said:


> EEEKKK!!!! That is scary!!! My doctor made a "guess" at 14 weeks that it was a boy in 4D/2D.. we checked again at 16 weeks in 4D/2D and boy again.... at 18 weeks I had my anatomy scan in 2D with an ultrasound tech.. not my doc.. and he said boy... and at 20 weeks again in 2D/4D they saw boy... and I THINK at 24 weeks we saw boy again in 4D/2D.. So would you ladies say I'm safe??
> 
> 20 weeks
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/eos420/20week.jpg

That last pic look like a BOY for sure!!!!


----------



## Baby G

Angellicaa said:


> Baby G said:
> 
> 
> EEEKKK!!!! That is scary!!! My doctor made a "guess" at 14 weeks that it was a boy in 4D/2D.. we checked again at 16 weeks in 4D/2D and boy again.... at 18 weeks I had my anatomy scan in 2D with an ultrasound tech.. not my doc.. and he said boy... and at 20 weeks again in 2D/4D they saw boy... and I THINK at 24 weeks we saw boy again in 4D/2D.. So would you ladies say I'm safe??
> 
> 20 weeks
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/eos420/20week.jpg
> 
> That last pic look like a BOY for sure!!!!Click to expand...


Phew!! All of this reading had my really questioning! :wacko: I haven't bought anything yet.. but I've been given more boy clothes than I know what to do with!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Since others are sharing, I thought I'd share my 17 week BOY pictures. I have had boy confirmed by at least 6 different ultrasound techs since then (im high risk and get many ultrasounds).


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Did you ever get a chance to get your 20 week pic up when they told you it was a boy? I'm curious to see it!


----------



## Arielle

I will make sure to do it tomorrow afternoon!
I have to have my husbands assistance on anything to do with our printer/scanner lol.


----------



## Arielle

I will make sure to do it tomorrow afternoon!
I have to have my husbands assistance on anything to do with our printer/scanner lol.


----------



## muddles

I would be more inclined to trust the 30 week scan as baby is much more developed by then. I am interested to see your scan pics though to compare 20 weeks to 30 weeks. Have heard of sonographers getting it wrong as they think girl but it's a boy but not heard of anyone who has been told boy turning out to be having a girl. Oh well I am sure as long as baby is healthy it will all work out for you.


----------



## Arielle

Ok I finally have the Gender scan this is from 20wks.. I didnt get the one from 30wks.

But on here it is very very clear to me that's a penis.
But the last one I had.. I saw the "3 lines" and it looked like a girl, you think it might have been tucked?

Both doctors were very positive that they were right..but somebody's wrong!


----------



## saturn73

Arielle said:


> View attachment 63233
> 
> 
> Ok I finally have the Gender scan this is from 20wks.. I didnt get the one from 30wks.
> 
> But on here it is very very clear to me that's a penis.
> But the last one I had.. I saw the "3 lines" and it looked like a girl, you think it might have been tucked?
> 
> Both doctors were very positive that they were right..but somebody's wrong!

Sorry if I'm being an idiot, but I don't see a penis here!?

All I know is that on my scan, there was no doubt he's a boy. From this picture, I can see why there's cause for confusion!


----------



## Baby G

hmm.. I don't see a clear gender at all in that 20 week scan.


----------



## Rozie_1985

I have to agree with the above, our scan at 21 weeks was very obviously a boy. It was pointing out like a sore thumb. Your scan looks like there is something there but it's all one bit if you get what I am saying?


----------



## Arielle

Rozie_1985 said:


> I have to agree with the above, our scan at 21 weeks was very obviously a boy. It was pointing out like a sore thumb. Your scan looks like there is something there but it's all one bit if you get what I am saying?

Yea, I get what you are saying, hubby agrees, but he never saw the penis in the first place...

Eugh! Maybe im imagining a penis because I want one to be there! :(


----------



## FitzBaby

so sorry to hear this. this was the exact reason we chose to stay on team yellow. i remember my doc saying that on ultrasounds they are not looking for the absence of a penis, rather particular markings that would identify the clitoris. best of luck!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I dont see it either, are you going to have another scan?? x


----------



## sabriena

On the plus side, if you don't get another ultrasound you only have 9 weeks until you're officially due so you don't have to wait that long! It would drive me bonkers though!


----------



## Arielle

Kerrie-x said:


> I dont see it either, are you going to have another scan?? x

I mean Im not going to pay for a 3d..I can get a regular scan at my doc's office..the same place that said boy.

But really I dont think there is anything I can do about it. I bought everything..ripped off all the tags.

Im just upset. I really really really wanted a little girl because I have a son. And this might be the last. So I feel like they ruined that whole moment for me. The planning, preperation. And Im attached to "baby derek" and having my "two boys".. I already planned out their whole lives together.

Oh well, I shoulda stayed on YELLOW lol


----------



## Kerrie-x

Ahh hun, just sell all the clothes (once baby is here), but then again you can get away with putting a girl in blue, just not the other way around. xxx


----------



## cindi

check out the schools, sometimes they will give them free or close to :) good luck!


----------



## surprise no5

Your pic doesn't look 100% boy to me - why don't you post it on ingender.com and they will give you an accurate answer xx
21 week girl pic!
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k34/sarahbams/scan0002-1.jpg


----------



## tiger

I'm unsure about this as when I had my. 20wk scan the guy didn't even show us, he just said boy! So I don't know what a 20wker should look like however I had one at 23wks due to problems and I definately saw a penis and testicles! It was very obvious thatnit was a boy. I've had 2u/s since and nothing has changed. If I compare ur 20week to my 23wk I would say you have a girl, but don't take my word on it!


----------



## muddles

I saw my friend's 20 week boy scan pic and he was very clearly a boy. His pic was a similar angle to yours but the penis was very clear. She handed me the picture and I said oh so you're having a boy then! :lol: On yours I would say I can't clearly see a penis so perhaps what you can see is swollen girl bits of the umbilical cord. Looks like you could be getting the girl you hoped for to begin with, how exciting.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Judging by that picture hun, I would start preparing your little boy for a sister. I wouldnt go selling all the blue stuff or anything but it doesnt seem to be a clear "boy" My gender scan at 21+5 was so clearly a boy. The scrotum and penis were both there very clearly. The 20 wk pic you showed is just a nub and it was very very unprofessional of him to tell you the gender. He should have told you it was not clear enough. If you can get another u/s at your docs office I would because he will see it more clearly this time without a doubt. You have plenty of time to prepare for a girl since you are so prepared for a boy, you dont need neutral stuff since it has to be one or the other and ebay is a fantastic place to sell clothes and nursery stuff, especially if you post it in the selling section here on BnB and explain why you are selling and that it is all brand new!

Good Luck!


----------



## Angellicaa

Arielle said:


> Kerrie-x said:
> 
> 
> I dont see it either, are you going to have another scan?? x
> 
> I mean Im not going to pay for a 3d..I can get a regular scan at my doc's office..the same place that said boy.
> 
> But really I dont think there is anything I can do about it. I bought everything..ripped off all the tags.
> 
> Im just upset. I really really really wanted a little girl because I have a son. And this might be the last. So I feel like they ruined that whole moment for me. The planning, preperation. And Im attached to "baby derek" and having my "two boys".. I already planned out their whole lives together.
> 
> Oh well, I shoulda stayed on YELLOW lolClick to expand...

I guess you theorectically are on team YELLOW now ;)


----------



## proud mommy85

Hey Everyone!! I'm New!! I was looking at "PoppyKat" message...I had an ultrasound at 17 weeks where they said boy...I've been thinking all along girl!! I even done the intelligender and Best Baby Gender and both said Girl...here is my 17 week ultrasound picture...It looks similar to "poppyKat's" do you guys think mine still might be a girl??
Thanks so much and Godbless!!
 



Attached Files:







CD_8.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 339


----------



## MiissMuffet

I would say if anything that looks like a girl pic hun x

in response to the OPs update on page 7- i forgot to quote it :blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

proud mommy85 said:


> Hey Everyone!! I'm New!! I was looking at "PoppyKat" message...I had an ultrasound at 17 weeks where they said boy...I've been thinking all along girl!! I even done the intelligender and Best Baby Gender and both said Girl...here is my 17 week ultrasound picture...It looks similar to "poppyKat's" do you guys think mine still might be a girl??
> Thanks so much and Godbless!!

I would say boy hun! x


----------



## Baby G

Proud mommy.. I say BOY!! Those intelligender tests are completely inaccurate most times.. theres no scientific basis for them from what I've read.

Here is another... 18 week from my anatomy scan where I was told boy. So I was told by boy a tech and by a doctor.. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/eos420/18wkboy.jpg

To the OP.. from the picture like I said I can't see a clear gender.. I looked again and all I can figure is maybe swollen girl parts? That really sucks.. they should have told you they would just recheck... I would freak out too though... if someone told me my boy was a girl! lol I didn't mind the sex either way.. but I'm so attached to the idea of having a baby boy now. I call him by his name and everything...


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I can't tell a clear gender from the ultrasound picture (the original posters). If you look at the one I posted of my son at 17 weeks you can clearly see his penis and scrotum, what I see in your picture could be the cord, swollen girl parts, or even another body part. It really doesn't look like a clear penis to me.

When is your next dr appt when you can get an ultrasound done? I'm dying to find out!


----------



## kermie219

I don't know hun kind of looks like girl bits to me too I'll post my scan pic as another comparrison for you....
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_8.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 222


----------



## Arielle

WhosThatGirl said:


> I can't tell a clear gender from the ultrasound picture (the original posters). If you look at the one I posted of my son at 17 weeks you can clearly see his penis and scrotum, what I see in your picture could be the cord, swollen girl parts, or even another body part. It really doesn't look like a clear penis to me.
> 
> When is your next dr appt when you can get an ultrasound done? I'm dying to find out!

Yea I can see the difference, yours I can see the indiviual pieces, mine is more bunched up like one whole unit.

My next appt is Friday... 
On a brighter note, I am happy it wasnt the other way around, if they would have originally said girl, and then switched to boy I would be crushed, because I "wanted" a little girl. Not only am I attached to "my 2 boys", I have to admit my disapointment is more materialistic than anything. Not only because I bought all boy stuff, but also because I DIDNT get to buy girly stuff.


----------



## AimeeM

Arielle i also don't see obvious boy parts on that pic, i would defo get it check again to be sure xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Kerrie-x said:


> Ahh hun, just sell all the clothes (once baby is here), but then again you can get away with putting a girl in blue, just not the other way around. xxx

Especially if you team the blue stuff with pink socks/ hats/ cardigans etc!


----------



## bexxie

Oh hunny thats a little girl,looks just like my two scans of Amelia and Chloe. My little boy scan was so obvious his little winkle came right up on the screen I wondered what the hell it was when she laughed and told me.
xx


----------



## Jadey121

That scan picture does look more girly to me than a boy...

Heres my gender scan and im having a boy:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/04112009054.jpg

Sorry a bit big and blurry but you can deffo tellt heres a penis there.


----------



## poppykat

Arielle said:


> View attachment 63233
> 
> 
> Ok I finally have the Gender scan this is from 20wks.. I didnt get the one from 30wks.
> 
> But on here it is very very clear to me that's a penis.
> But the last one I had.. I saw the "3 lines" and it looked like a girl, you think it might have been tucked?
> 
> Both doctors were very positive that they were right..but somebody's wrong!

Really difficult one. It is not obvious girl because you can't see the 3 lines...HOWEVER there is no definite penis and scrotum! I would lean more towards a girl though.


x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Oh my goodness I completely understand your frustration. I am not really sure what I am looking at on your scan to see whether it would be boy or girl bits.

I have attached my LO's toilet shot from 19 weeks (go to second scan) and think it is a lot clearer it is a boy - though this thread has me doubting everything now!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Whalley - Scan 3 and Scan 4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 317


----------



## LolaAnn

oh my gosh.. I'm so sorry! Really can't wait to hear your update from Friday though, the 2d SCANS are def best for predicting gender so definitely get your dr to do it again then you should know for sure. And I would get v mad at him lol if he finds its a girl on friday!! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

I think it's a girl too. Once you've had the scan if it's a girl try not to worry about the wasted time and money just be thankful that its what you really wanted initially, especially if you're not planning any more kids. You'll soon adjust i'm sure! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

One common cause for seeing "boy parts" when it's actually a girl, is when the umbilical cord is between it's legs! It can look like a convincing penis when seen a certain way. I would trust the most recent scan the most hun.


----------



## xpatchx

Omg, this is why it's so bad to find out the gendwer. We found out, but didn't buy anything. I've had two scans since and they said they couldn't find any boy bits so I'm definately team pink, but most of our big stuff is neutral (for future babies) and any pink babygrows we've had given to us so didn't cost a thing and dresses we only got about 3. When she's here I'll go get more!

As disappointing as it is honey... you can now look forward to maybe having a daughter? and you can spend the next 9 weeks planning for your little girl! That'll take some time up and make it go a bit faster.

Let us know what happens friday <3


----------



## Arielle

Well I have a mini update, no answers unfortunately.
I went to the doc Fri, and I was with the same Ultrasound tech..I told her that at a previous ultrasound they'd told me girl and would she re check. She was just like "ok, lets see" and then a moment later "she cant get the shot"..

I was thinking maybe she had an attitude because I told her she was wrong, I mean I wasnt rude or anything. And I prob wont be seeing any other techs, I always see her.

I have accepted it either way though... I have 7 weeks to see!


----------



## Sam9kids

Oh no! That would drive me mad i think!

Poor you! xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Had another scan on Monday and it is 100% a boy, I saw his bits and there is no mistaking them at 36 weeks!


----------



## FitzBaby

hang in there...team yellow isn't all that bad!


----------



## lizardbreath

In sitchuations like this im really glad i stayed on team yellow. Either way im sure you will love the baby if hes a she or shes a he , I know 2 people they have screwed up on, thats why they never give you a 100%, they told my sister with her son that he was a She , and they told my friend her Daughter was a Boy for every untrasound ,


----------



## mummytobe17

helloo im a mummy to be and i had an 4d sexing babybond scan and they told me they was defferent a little girl, three white lines and the lot! and then ten mins later checked again and saw something there and said its a boy? im really confused and upset. my 20 week scan is in 2 weeks any suggestions?


----------



## CarlyP

Wait for your 20 week scan and if none the wiser then maybe have another private one done if your desperate to find out. 
Just dont buy anything in the meantime.
Good luck


----------



## Mom 2B

Oh my. Now im worried. I clearly saw a penis at my 20 week u/s. Im 28 weeks now. The u/s tech even wrote in the report that boy parts were seen. Im not sure if i should be freaking out or not thou. The u/s lady made it a point to show my the umbilical cord before she showed me the pic she took of his little penis. he wouldn't co-operate whenit was time to show me his penis so she showed me the picture she took.

I sure hope you get this straightened out. Wait I just realized how old this post is adn that you did have a girl. Now im worried.


----------



## hb1

At ours ( turned out to be a boy ) she did have a double check as - in her words - female parts can be larger and mistaken for a boy


----------



## flubdub

This is an ooold thread :)


----------



## MissRichards

she never re posted to say what she had!! I wasted 11 pages of reading!!:nope:


----------



## pupsicle

MissRichards said:


> she never re posted to say what she had!! I wasted 11 pages of reading!!:nope:

She had a girl... look at her signature?


----------



## MissRichards

oooooo I only joined an hour ago, still finding my way round lol x


----------



## LouLou78

Yeah she announced on a seperate post. :)


----------



## MissRichards

finding it hard to navigate round this site, give me some time lol xx


----------



## LouLou78

MissRichards said:


> finding it hard to navigate round this site, give me some time lol xx

Damn I wish I remembered the title of her post. I would put the link to save you time. Was quite interesting, it was suppose to be her 3rd boy if I recall or was it 2nd, but ended up with a pretty princess, lovely. :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Here is her thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/301601-had-my-baby-wrong-gender-pics.html


----------



## LouLou78

Cool well done. :)


----------



## MissRichards

thanks ladies :) xx


----------

